# Anyone ever ordered from Crossbreedseconds.com?



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Just curious as to any of you all had tried it: Crossbreed Holsters - Second Hand Holsters

My initial reaction was that it looked sketchy as hell, but after I looked into it, apparently it's a site Crossbreed runs on the side to sell off returns and blemished holsters (word of mouth says the address is the same as Crossbreed's, and that Crossbreed has stated they own the site to concerned customers that contacted them about it). It sounds like a good way to get a nice holster for cheap, although I'm still leery of the idea of sending cash via mail. Anyone here ever tried it?

KG


----------



## prevost (Aug 29, 2012)

I think it is actually illegal so send cash thru the mail. Being a retail merchant, I am sure an outfit that size could find a way to do business normally, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

prevost said:


> I think it is actually illegal so send cash thru the mail.


That's a popular myth, but it's not true. Just generally not recommended.

However, consensus in the past day, on the other forum where I found the link, seems to be that Crossbreed might be writing off stock for taxes and selling it quietly on the side.

KG


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Not illegal, but not smart. You send me $50 cash for a holster. I pocket it and never send you the holster. You demand your product, I demand payment. You say you paid. I say prove it. You can't and now you're out money. 

From their site they admit that they lose payments: "If this causes you concern, be at ease as we have had very few lost payments or other problems with this policy." 

IMO, this is bad deal! They want cash only, so you have no proof you paid. You are buying a holster sight unseen and hoping their rating is accurate; and I bet your definition of "very good" is different than theirs. You have no warranty and can't return it. If there is an issue, you're contacting Crossbreed Seconds, not Crossbreed. Who is to say this is legit or not? If you want a Crossbreed, shell out the extra money for a new one, that you can return, that has a warranty, and that you can purchase in a way you that you verify that they did process the funds. All the potential issues are not worth saving a few bucks.


----------



## Filhar (Oct 22, 2012)

This is legitimate,, great deal, easy to do. I've gotten a couple and they're the only thing I'll wear. Put it on in the morning and wear all day. You're getting negative answers from people who haven't ordered and just want to throw in an opinion on anything. Happens on all gun forums. I've sent others to this site and haven't had any bad comments. My latest is a Supertuck shorty for a Glock 26. It came with very minor wear, for only $35. I've been a Cowboy Action Shooter for 14 years and am very fussy about my leather. You can't buy any other quality holster for near that amount. Go to the web site and see how many go from available to reserved. Great idea for a company who has such a good no hassle return policy.


----------

